# Cold Windy Catching



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Despite the wind, rain and cold the fish were still active. We only caught one on a crab. The rest were caught on fresh whiting. We ended up with 12 bull redfish for the day ranging from 33 to 43 inches. I want to thank God for all the Blessings he has given my family and friends.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice job,You know your a die hard when you go fishing in that kind of weather.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Looks like a fun day, what beach were you at?


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

That's hardcore!. Congratulations on the hard earned reds.


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice job!!!! When you fish in cold weather like that, do you wade out to cast or just chunk it from the shore? How far out were you catching them? Thanks


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have been waiting to see some pictures of you guys killing them with snow parkas on, lol!
I have been reading your posts over the years and they prove that cold nasty weather bothers *most* fishermen way more than it does big fish. 
Good job, that's a great way to beat cold weather, stay busy catching big fish!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

We never went past knee deep and casted as far as we could. The beach was High Island. The water was as nasty as could be but not a single piece of SEAWEED!

Like you say Shadslinger - "You never know unless you go!".

Thanks guys!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Oscar,

Glad y'all put it on them. Looks like yall stayed busy enough battling them to keep warm! Can't wait to get a hold of one of those bull reds myself.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Oscar, Adrian just finished cleaning all his gear and putting it away, but after this I believe he will be packing it up again real soon. And he bought a new truck for us to slime for him


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Oscar
Glad yall had a good trip in this cold and rainy day. I sure was wanting to join in on the fun, but I'm on the second round of med for this crud that's going around, and my wife too.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Bull Reds in Miserable Conditions*

Way to go Oscar!!! 
My family and I did pretty well like that under miserable conditions once upon a
time...
It just goes to show what I always said....You can't catch them at home....
Thanks for sharing.
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## TheBeardedFisherman (Sep 25, 2013)

nice catch!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Catching big fish on the Texas coast with a fur hat on is way cool.You cats sure know how to enjoy life!


----------

